# Winton



## naivepom (May 2, 2010)

Recently went on a 4 day camping/herping trip to Winton with Palex (from APS), Teresea and Keegan. We had great success finding reptiles despite driving the 'wrong' road for 3 out of the 4 nights. Just thought I'd post this link of the trip as a record for anyone thinking of going out there. I can highly recommend it. We saw a stack of beardies, blue tongues, BHPs, ctenophurus and aspers. Photos are in no particular order. Also seen but not photographed were DOR BHPs, V. gouldi and panoptes, a massive mulga, a juvenile brown and centralian blue tongue.

Winton - a set on Flickr


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 2, 2010)

Great pics, love the tristis in the tree fork, the whipsnake, the spencers..all top pics, you guys must have had a ball.


----------



## Ewan (May 4, 2010)

Great work. Some fantastic shot in that set. Congratulations.


----------



## GetCoiled (May 4, 2010)

Woot!
VERY nice pics mate... I like very much those panorama shots too.
Thanks to share
Any Carpet Python there?
Cheers
Stef


----------



## naivepom (May 4, 2010)

Cheers guys, yeah we had a blast - already planning the next trip to NT and WA if anyone in those areas fancies showing me a few cool places?

Stef - we didnt see any carpet pythons on the trip. It would of been interesting to see what sort of colouration they had for that area but secretly I was kind of pleased we didnt see any as we have plenty of them in Townsville where I live so really wanted to see different reptiles.


----------



## Banjo (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Naivepom


----------



## jordo (May 6, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

